# Post Workout Soreness



## Cryozombie (May 15, 2009)

Someone told me that taking a couple Teaspoons of Apple Cider Vinegar post workout helps relieve that tight muscle soreness after a hard workout... a brief google search did not turn up any serious info on the subject... anyone familiar with is, and is it accurate or an old wives tale?


----------



## bluekey88 (May 15, 2009)

never heard of that one.  The one I like that seems to work is alternating cold and hot.  It's apparently an old Russian training thing....jumping from a hot bath to an ice bath and swtiching every few mintues.  Really cuts down on DOMS.  I don';t do baths, but will alternate hot shower with cold shower after a hard workout.  Seems to help with the soreness for me...could be a placebo...dunno

Peace,
Erik


----------



## KELLYG (May 15, 2009)

CYRO,
Check out this link it may help.   I and some of my friends at work have used this mixture and had good results.  Tastes bad but......



http://www.rawfoodinfo.com/articles/art_cidervingarlichoney.html


----------



## prairiemantis (May 15, 2009)

i dont think extreme hot then extreme cold would be good for muscles. imo

apple cider vinegar has been  used in health practices for a long long time and has a million and one uses, internally as well as externally. as for specifically used on muscle id go with a combination to make a jow with the vinegar. being vinegar has the ability to enhance some herbs. but at the same time id imagine it could cancel out some. i know some recipies specifically call for it.
 anyway thats my 2cents hope its helpful


----------



## searcher (May 15, 2009)

I have never heard of the one you mentioned.

Most of my clients take Ibuprofen for soreness(including 5 doctors and 3 nurses).

You also need to make sure you are stretching, it helps cut down on DOMS.   Until we can figure out how to stop it completely.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (May 16, 2009)

I SWEAR by the following recipe:  2-3 packets of powdered minerals (like EmergenC), a dash of Apple Cider Vinegar (teaspoon, maybe a touch more), and a few drops of Yohimbe extract (which has other uses, don't laugh).  Mix all ingredients in a pint glass.

I drink this every night when I am training for a tournament and it keeps the creakiness away.


----------



## jarrod (May 16, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> never heard of that one. The one I like that seems to work is alternating cold and hot. It's apparently an old Russian training thing....jumping from a hot bath to an ice bath and swtiching every few mintues. Really cuts down on DOMS. I don';t do baths, but will alternate hot shower with cold shower after a hard workout. Seems to help with the soreness for me...could be a placebo...dunno
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
i think that's called a compression shower, & i have had very good results with them too.  supposedly it causes your blood vessels to expand & contract so it flushes toxins out of the muscles or something.  or it could just be like applying alternating heat & cold to an injury, since muscle soreness is more or less a bunch of tiny injuries.  anyway, i second the compression shower recommendation.

jf


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 16, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Someone told me that taking a couple Teaspoons of Apple Cider Vinegar post workout helps relieve that tight muscle soreness after a hard workout... a brief google search did not turn up any serious info on the subject... anyone familiar with is, and is it accurate or an old wives tale?




Try it and post the results.  Even if it doesn't work, it certainly couldn't hurt right?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 9, 2009)

Well... It SEEMS to be working. Either that, or despite my ramping up my workouts Im not getting as sore for other reasons.

*shrug*

I wont say "IT works!"

But I will say, "It *seems* to help"

The girl I am seeing tends to agree, she's having similar results.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 10, 2009)

**** it, i'm gonna try it.

jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 10, 2009)

Me too.

It has been too long since I have last spoken to the Iron. It is time.


----------



## howard (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd heard about using apple cider vinegar and blackstrap molasses together. Something like two tablespoons of each twice a day. It was recommended to me for joint pain. The friend who recommended it said that it had really reduced the joint pain he had been having.

I tried it religiously for about a month, but did not notice any difference.

I think you can find a good bit of info on the internet about this. It seems that my experience may not be typical.

As for DOMS, I'd suggest easing moderately into any new workout routine, so that you don't get it in the first place.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 11, 2009)

I drink a high protein shake after weight training, and a relatively high protein diet overall.  Considering the intensity of my training and the progress I'm making, I have remarkably little soreness.


----------



## geezer (Jul 10, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> I drink a high protein shake after weight training, and a relatively high protein diet overall. * Considering the intensity of my training and the progress I'm making, I have remarkably little soreness.*




Yeah, well I drink the protein shakes too. And _considering the feebleness of my workouts and the plateau I've hit, I am remarkably sore_ for what seems like forever. I drink a lot of coffee, though and it seems to be helping the DOMS a bit. Other than that, I'm pretty jittery. Ha!

Actually I'm beginning to wonder if I'm not reaching my max, being a worthless old codger and all. Or it could be the summer heat. I train outdoors and this is Phoenix in July. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 10, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Well... It SEEMS to be working. Either that, or despite my ramping up my workouts Im not getting as sore for other reasons.



Consistent training reduces soreness a lot, delayed onset or otherwise.  Even when you push yourself.  I've noticed that effect, and I don't take anything - vinegar, ibuprofen or anything else.  What you are experiencing could be just that.  

Plus, vinegar is a simple compound (acetic acid) with known properties.  I doubt it would do anything to combat the microtears and other injuries that cause soreness.  There are over 800 studies on muscle soreness in PubMed, with various remedies tried from heat/cold to COX-2 inhibitors.  No one tested vinegar, so I'm guessing it isn't a popular or well known treatment.


----------



## padre (Jul 10, 2009)

My elderly mother was introduced to Banalg in the hospital for muscle spasms, and we've both sworn by it for about a decade now.


----------

